# Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board



## david430 (2. August 2009)

*Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Hallo Leute,
wie ja wahrscheinlich die meisten wissen genehmigt sich ein 780i nvidia board sehr viel strom und sendet diese in form von einem riesigen schwall von wärme wieder aus... soweit so schlecht...
jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich vielleicht, weil ich keinen lüfter dort befestigen kann, ein peltier element drankleben könnte, wo da der standpunkt ist, ist in meiner zeichnung dann zu sehen...
nun die frage, wie stark darf so ein peltier element sein, dass es keinen schaden anrichtet, will heißen, ich will weder kondenswasser, weils so verdammt kühl ist, noch will ich dass die hitze an der anderen seite so heiß sein wird, dass sich mein gehäuseinnere richtig aufheizt. und wäre wenn ich jetzt 2 peltierelemente aufeinanderkleben würde und zwar so:
kühll----warm----warm----kühl

dann würde es ja praktisch keine hitze nach aussen abgeben, aber vielleicht würden die dann ja kaputt gehen, wenn man die warme seite des einen auf die andere warme seite des anderen kleben würde.

das ganze mache ich, weil mein nforce chip auf 84°C im idle und knappe 100°C im lastbetrieb heiß wird, das betrifft praktisch eher die southbridge, aber da der nouth und southbridgekühler miteinandern bunden sind, heizen die sich ja praktisch gegenseitig auf...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Hi

von Peltier Elementen ist allgemein abzuraten. Bringen kaum was, kosten viel und fressen Strom wie sau.

Die Idee mit dem Lüfter ist die beste Möglichkeit die Temperatur in den Griff zu kriegen. Zudem könntest du die WLP am Mainboard wechseln. Öfters ist kaum WLP auf der NB/SB.

Du kannst einen kleinen 40 x 40 mm Lüfter mit Kabelbinder oder Fäden festmachen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## david430 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

ja das ist es ja, die lüfter bringen nix, hab mir extra für den zweck einen 60er und 40er gekauft, wenn ich den 60 da oben drauf mach, ist vielleicht die northbridge kühler, die southbridge ist davon aber ziemlich unbeeindruckt... und der 40er den ich hab, der bringt da nix.... deshalb, das hab ich alles schon ausprobiert, aber ich brauch was anderes, will aber nicht die kühler da abbauen, sondern eher was draufbauen 


ich dachte ma so ein peltier element kann schon viel bringen, jetzt lassen wir ma den v10 von cooler master aussen vor, der ist einfach nur ******* , aber ich meine so normale, weil die gibts ja fast in jeder stärke, wenn jetzt da ne leistungsaufnahme von 22 watt zu lesen ist, wieviel wird das dann ungefähr sein???, mein ihr, das könnte die southbridge vielleicht um 20°C oder so runterkühlen???


----------



## Mindfuck (2. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Lass das mit den Pelties aufeinanderkleben....! wenn dann Peltier direkt mit WLP auf den Chip und auf der warmen Rückseite ein Kühlelement! Gut sind doppelte : peltier, peltier element, Peltierelement, Peltier-Element, Peltier-Elemente, Peltierelemente
  aber der strom der fliest ist sehr hoch bis 6,5 ampere !  

an deiner stelle würde ich aber lieber ein zubehörkühler verwenden wie zb. den: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Zubehör - EKL Alpenföhn "Ötzi" 
gute  kühler in allen möglichen ausführungen findest du auch hier: http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/product_chipset_cooler.html
dann aber mosfet kühler nicht vergessen... : http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/product_mosfet_cooler.html
und dann einen kleinen lüfter drauf... aus meiner erfahrung die beste lösung... mfg


----------



## david430 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

ja eigentlich schon, aber wie auf meinem bild zu erkennen ist, weiß ich nicht, wie ich die kühler unterbringen sollte, meine grafikkarte ist einfach zu groß und wie gesagt, ich wollte ja das alles so beibehalten, weil ich net wieder alles auseinanderbauen wollte, deshalb eben etwas draufmachen...
naja ich seh schon, ich muss mich wohl mit den temps abfinden 

das wäre mir dann einfach alles zu teuer, ich müsste dann 3 vo denne kaufen und das würde dann über 40 euronen veranschlagen, das ist mir einfach zu viel , dafür krieg ich nen richtigen cpu kühler für...


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Hab mir hier im Forum mal einen Peltier-Kühler Test durchgelesen und würde davon abraten, weil da gelegentlich Kondenswasser ensteht.


----------



## david430 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

ja den v10, welcher meines wissens der einzigste mit peltier elementen ist, hab ich ja ausgeschlossen, der ist mist , es geht mir ja nur um so einzelne peltierelemente...


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Ich meinte nicht den V10, sondern eine Eigenkonstruktion.


----------



## david430 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

ja sowas hab ich auch gehört mit dem kondenswasser, aber das tritt ja sicher nur auf, wenn das element richtig stark ist, dass es dann weiter unter den normaltemperatur ist, aber das was ich will, ist ja etwas schwächeres


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Ob es davon abhängt weiß ich nicht, aber das ganze tritt ja dann auf, wenn die CPU (oder sonst was) nicht unter Last steht, also die Temps noch niedrig sind.


----------



## david430 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

an meiner north und southbridge sind die temps nie niedrig^^, sind mindestens auf 84°C...


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Im Idle?


----------



## david430 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

haja klar, das ist ja das problem im idle das und unter last locker um die 95°C...


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Ach ja, hab die Nforce-Griller vergessen.
Würde aber trotzdem von Peltier abraten und lieber neue Kühlkörper montieren, auch wenn es aufwendig ist.


----------



## david430 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

 dann überleg mich mir das mal, weil langsam kotzt mich das im hinterkopf an, dass des so heiß wird...


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Wenn es Platzprobleme gibt, geht es vielleicht mit sowas.


----------



## david430 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Gute Idee, ich habe aber grade mal geguckt, ist inkompatibel mit einem 780i chip, wenns von evga ist, weil die ein anderes boardlayout ham, so ein mist


----------



## norse (7. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

auf 780i wirst du schlecht einfach so ein andren Kühle r packln können, denn bei der NB sitzt noch ein chip  der muss auf gekühlt werden. ein ersatz kühler gibt es also nicht, außer eigenbau


----------



## tobi757 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Säg doch einfach den Soutbridge-Kühler von restlichen Kühler ab und mach dann den Kühler dahin, den Fadi empfohlen hat ...

Ab dem roten Strich absägen, und auf das grüne Quadrat kommt dann der Thermalright ...


----------



## Thornscape (7. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Wenn hier immer von Peltierelementen und wenig Platz gesprochen wird: Dir ist bewusst, dass die warme Seite des Peltierelements auch gekühlt werden muss, oder? Und um es vorwegzugreifen: Die Kühlung muss weitaus stärker sein, als wenn du kein Peltierelement einsetzen würdest.

Generell kann man sagen, dass sich im PC-Bereich ein Peltierelementeinsatz nur im Zusammenspiel mit einer Wasserkühlung lohnt, wenn man denn den zusätzlichen Strom bezahlen will. Wie schon geschrieben ziehen die Dinger ziemlich viel aus der Leitung, ergo nix mehr mit Green-IT. 

Fazit: Wenn du so schon Probleme mit der Kühlung hast, lass das mit dem Peltierelement sein, denn dieses muss noch mehr gekühlt werden.
(--> wenn die Kühlung nicht ausreichend ist, wandert die von der einen zur anderen Seite beförderte Wärme nämlich wieder zurück und die ganze Kühlkonstruktion hitzt sich mit der Zeit immer weiter auf!)


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Also wirklich, so ein schönes Board sollte man nicht zersägen.

Wenn der Kühler nicht passt, musst du wohl einen stärkeren Lüfter montieren.


----------



## mAlkAv (8. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Also die Temperaturen sind mehr als bedenklich. Ich habe dasselbe Board und selbst mit erhöhter NB und SB Spannung komme ich grade einmal über 60°C. Vielleicht sitzt die Heatpipe bei dir nicht ordentlich, oder die Wärmeleitpaste wurde vergessen.
Alternative Luftkühler gibt es leider keine für die Northbridge wegen des NF200 Zusatzchips daneben, und die Schraublöcher haben so bescheidene Abstände dass sich auch keine 2 Kühler nebeneinander befestigen lassen.
Einzige Option wäre eine Wasserkühlung, denn da gibt es ein paar Lösungen für 780i Referenzboards.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Man muß den Lüfter ja nicht unbedingt mit Schrauben befestigen.


----------



## david430 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

also ich hab mir jetzt das ganze paket vo thermalright gekauft, nur leider passen der mosfetkühler und der northbridge kühler nich drauf, der mosfet wegen ein paar spannungswandlern und dem lochabstand und die northbridge wegen dem lochabstand, also das hätte ich mir sparen können. naja ich habe jetzt die wärmeleitpaste, die bereits eingetrocknet war, durch neue noctua ersetzt, ein bisschen besser sind die temps an der northbridge, aber naja net viel und ich konnte den kleber, der auf dem standardkühler der mosfets war nicht mehr aufkleben, jetzt hab ich den halt durch wlp ersetzt, aber ich weiß nicht, ob die jetzt berühren oder nicht, naja wenns ausfällt kann ichs mir denken ^^
das war jetzt ne stundenlange schraubaktion, die nix gebracht hat... 
ich könnte heulen...


----------



## donlucas (17. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Deine Temps hören sich ja wirklich nicht gut an

Allerdings würde ich den Temperaturanzeigen nicht vertrauen... warum sollten die so unverhältnismässig heisser werden als ei den andren? wenn der Chipsatz wirklich um die 80-90°C hätte, dann würdest du unverzügert die finger wieder vom kühler nehemn müssen um keine brandblasen zu kriegen, abgesehen davon geht silicium erst bei rund 120-130 grad kaputt...

Ich würde einfach ordentlich paste draufschmieren und vllt mal mit nem infrarotmessgerät die temp kontrollieren... ansonsten leb damit, 
vllt haste ja auch noch ca. nen Jahr garantie, und wenns danach kaputt geht, was solls bis dahin findste dein system eh nicht mehr toll 

Grüße Donlucas (der sein 780i wegen vermutlich defekter spawas in garantie hat)


----------



## kc1992 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Für deine South und Northbridge gibt es bestimmt extra Kühlelemente..
Guck mal hier nach den Thermalright Copperkühlern die sind gut.
Wenn dann noch ein guter lüfter rankommt sinken deine Temps auf jeden Fall.


----------



## david430 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

ich würd auch mir fast die finger verbrennen, wenn ich auf den kühler fass, also mehr als 3 sek halt ich net aus, weils so heiß ist!, naja ist mir jetzt egal, ich hab alles versucht, wenn die temps so hoch sind, sollen ses halt, kann dem scheiß teil dann auch net mehr helfen


----------



## david430 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

hey leute,
ich bins nochmal. ich hab ein bisschen im internet gestöbert und auch auf der englischsprachigen seite von evga und da hab ich einen thread gefunden:

Alternative NB cooling part 2

mein Ihr, das mit den zalman kühlern bewirkt was??? so nen 60mm lüfter hab ich ja auch dran, mir gehts da um die zalmans. ich kann mir iwie net vorstellen, dass das soviel bringt...

will keiner den artikel kommentieren


----------



## 19WMWF91 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Also ich schätz du kannst da irgendeinen 80 oder besser 92 lüfter hernehmen der einigermaßen guten durchsatz bei angemesser Geräuschkulisse hat. Nen Silent Eagle kann ich dir empfehlen. Einfach mit Kabelbindern befestigen.


----------



## norse (26. August 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Die Klein Kühlkörper könnten was bringen..hab bei mir auch viele drann.doch irgendwie ist die Temp jetzt noch höher -_- aber ist mir egal...dieses jahr kommt noch ne Wakü fürs 780i und fertig


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*



19WMWF91 schrieb:


> Also ich schätz du kannst da irgendeinen 80 oder besser 92 lüfter hernehmen der einigermaßen guten durchsatz bei angemesser Geräuschkulisse hat. Nen Silent Eagle kann ich dir empfehlen. Einfach mit Kabelbindern befestigen.



Geht nicht weil zu wenig Platz und die Lüfternabe dann schon fast größer als der Kühlkörper ist.

Die kleinen Kühlkörper bringens auch nur bedingt, hab ich schon probiert. 

Und ob man den Lüfter nach oben oder unten blasen lässt bringt auch nur minimale Änderungen. Denn beim Ansaugen von unten spielt dann auch die Graka-Temp ne Rolle. Hätte der Typ von dem Link statt Prime 95 den Furmark laufen lassen wären seine Temps auf der NB schlechter geworden. 

Würde mich eh mal interessieren ob das board so noch existiert, man stelle sich das nur mal vor:
Die warme Umgebungsluft von der Graka (~60°C) durch die NB (~85°C) und damit dann die CPU anpusten. Also mit Kühlung hat das nix mehr zu tun!


david430 schrieb:


> hey leute,
> ich bins nochmal. ich hab ein bisschen im internet gestöbert und auch auf der englischsprachigen seite von evga und da hab ich einen thread gefunden:
> 
> Alternative NB cooling part 2
> ...



Die kleinen Kühlkörper bringens nur ein bisschen, der Effekt ist ja eine Massen und Flächenvergrößerung folglich kann mehr Wärme abgeführt werden aber der Effekt kippt ganz schnell um wenn die Selbstklebenden Pads unter den Kühlkörpern nachlassen. Ich hab damals extra den ganzen Kühlkörper gereinigt, die Pads haben nicht länger als 1 Jahr gehalten.
Heute würde ich eher von den Dingern abraten da dir keiner sagen kann wie lange die halten. 
Die ersten lösen sich schon während die daneben noch bombenfest sitzen.
Ich hab auch das Gefühl das die Teile für einen niedrigeren Temperaturbereich sind und nicht ständig 80°C abkönnen.


----------



## ILAN12346 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

hiho, fals das thema Pelzierelement von tisch is, sry

ABEr ich habs getestet 

cpu(P4 3GHz Pres.)--->P.Element--> Cpukühler

"Pelemnt" an CPU = 84° (im bios)
"Pelemnt" aus CPU > 95° (im bios)ohne Pelemnt cpu = 31°
also son ding ist mit ner billig CPu übervortert, also wirt das mit dem Chipset auch nix

MFg Ilan12346


----------



## deputamadre (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Ich hab mir ein paar Peltierelemente gekauft, das Problem ist, dass sie viel mehr Hitze erzeugen als sie Kälte abgeben. Der Kühler für die Peltierelemente muss dann größer sein als der Kühler nur für die zu Kühlende Fläche. Zu der Idee kalt-----warm-----warm----kalt: der Gedankengang ist durchaus richtig, aber die Peltierelemente produzieren mehr Wärme als Kälte. Laut deiner Idee würde zwar keine Hitze ins Gehäuse kommen, aber auch keine Kälte auf den Chip! Ich rate auch eher davon ab Peltierelemente zu verwenden. Und nochmals zum Stapeln: wenn dann müsstest du kalt----warm----kalt-----warm verwenden. Der Stromverbrauch wäre in deiner Anwendung nicht so Tragisch, aber die Kühlung der Peltierelemente sehr aufwändig, also im großen und ganzen Bringen sie keinen Vorteil gegenüber einer Wakü.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Einfach nur mal so ne Frage, wieso lässt du nicht einfach alles so wie es ist, das Ding wird nunmal warm und? es hält das auch aus.


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

@ILAN12346:
Dann wird das PE zu schwach gewesen sein, eins mit 200W sollte es schon sein. Das ist es ja. Wenn man damit wirklich richtig kühlen will, muss man schonmal um die 200-300W nehmen, und das ist einfach zu viel Abwärme und Kosten.
Ein Kühler, der mehr verbraucht, als ne HD5970, nein danke ^^


----------



## ILAN12346 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

naja, is mein Kleines 10€ P.element^^

Ebay FTW

naja, 64watt 

ist aber ein lustiges kleines spielzeug^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5qLYUmDbwQ

Mein Kleines Video^^

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Mega Rage (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Hi ich würde dir empfehlen mal die kühlung von deinem Board abzuschrauben und die Wärmeleitpaste zu erneuern!
Ich hatte auch mal n nforce 790i danach müssten die Temps im Erträglichen Rahmen sein


----------



## ILAN12346 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*



Mega Rage schrieb:


> Hi ich würde dir empfehlen mal die kühlung von deinem Board abzuschrauben und die Wärmeleitpaste zu erneuern!
> Ich hatte auch mal n nforce 790i danach müssten die Temps im Erträglichen Rahmen sein


 

Kannste machen ABER PASS AUF ._.


(jetzt werden mich alle hassen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

RIP, mein schönes 680i SLI Brett ._.
damit hab ich meinen pers. maxtaktrekort geschafft (5,14GHz)

Naja, wayne
aber ein tip, ist keine WLP, ist ein WL-Pad

MFG ILAN12346 (um 680i trauer)


----------



## DAEF13 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Peltier-Elemente für Nforce-Board*

Das arme Board 
Wie haste das denn geschafft?

Der Thread ist zwar schon relativ alt, aber ich möchte auch noch mal meine Meinung zu nForce Boards sagen:

Pro:
SLI auf non X58 Platinen

Contra:
Teuer
Hoher Stromverbrauch
Heiß
Laut
In gegensatz zu X48 Boards etc. schlechte OC Ergebnisse
Und SLI ist in manchen Fällen auch ein Nachteil 

Ich habe/hatte das ASUS P5N-D und da Hilft eigentlich nur eine WaKü gegen den lauten Lüfter...


----------

